# I want to move to Australia.



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know why but I just randomly felt like moving to Australia would be a good thing to do after college. I live in the USA.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

But everything here wants to kill you.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> But everything here wants to kill you.


So maybe it would be a good idea then... I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Go for it, where in Australia are you thinking of?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't try to travel by boat or you will be sent to Papua-New Guinea.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

yea me too


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll trade you for a place in Pittsburgh.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Australia does register good thoughts when you think about it. Our health system is much better in America. The govt. does really look after the lower socio-economic


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I was reading an article which said that Australia has the highest quality of life rates.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


> Go for it, where in Australia are you thinking of?


I have no idea. I guess Syndey... that's the only place I know. lol



SuperSky said:


> I'll trade you for a place in Pittsburgh.


I don't live in Pittsburgh. 



catcharay said:


> Australia does register good thoughts when you think about it. Our health system is much better in America. The govt. does really look after the lower socio-economic


I didn't really give a particular reason to move there just a random thought because it's pretty and I like the way they talk. I'm more of a liberal person so I probably wouldn't fit there... I would probably fit in more in the U.K. or something.

Ok I changed my mind I want to live in the U.K.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It's certainly pretty and the ppl friendly. UK is too cold in my book (sorry UK'ers)


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> I have no idea. I guess Syndey... that's the only place I know. lol


Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Darwin and Hobart are also some pretty nice cities in Australia



> I didn't really give a particular reason to move there just a random thought because it's pretty and I like the way they talk. I'm more of a liberal person so I probably wouldn't fit there... I would probably fit in more in the U.K. or something.


Australia is probably more left-wing than the UK, if not that then just as left-wing. Although 'Liberal' (The word) in Australia means like Libertarian here, so people will get confused if you say you're liberal.

We also have the second highest living standard in the world, after Norway.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Australia, where everyone is fit.
No fatties allowed.


----------



## geese (Aug 25, 2012)

popeet said:


> Australia, where everyone is fit.
> No fatties allowed.


Fifth highest obesity rate in the world begs to differ.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Move to Brisbane  You would love it there. My oldest sister use to live there with her ex and when I went up to visit her I never wanted to leave. Brisbane is gorgeous to me. It is a special part of my childhood.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

geese said:


> Fifth highest obesity rate in the world begs to differ.


HA! My curse worked! 14 years later. *Never* make pig noises at fat girls eating sushi in the food court!!!!!!!!!! Or your whole country will lose it's second greatest source of pride.


----------



## Justanothersmurfinhell (Aug 13, 2013)

popeet said:


> Australia, where everyone is fit.
> No fatties allowed.


Crap hope they don't kick me out lol....oh wait i'm big boned i'm ok

Anyway if yr like me and have crowd issues i'd avoid the bigger cities the smaller ones are great, most poeple are easy going but you still find yr asses.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_most_livable_cities

Melbourne #1 w00t!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Beware. They drink beer for breakfast.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Beware. They drink beer for breakfast.


Well you know, when you drink beer for dinner, nothing like the hair of a dogs for breakfast


----------

